# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  KURGAN or KURGAN City?

## achilles

- what does Kurgan like?
 - there are two places as Kurgan in Russia.
 - is it big or small place ?
 - in which part of russia ? 
thanks...

----------


## vox05

> - what does Kurgan like?
>  - there are two places as Kurgan in Russia.
>  - is it big or small place ?
>  - in which part of russia ? 
> thanks...

 1. Like a city.
2. If it is a question, no. There is only one Kurgan in Russia.
3. 345 thousand  ppl.
4. siberia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurgan_%28city%29

----------


## achilles

thanks vox05 
1.like a city 
example :  like london in england

----------


## Бармалей

> thanks vox05 
> 1.like a city 
> example :  like london in england

 I assure you that Kurgan is in no way similar to London, UK.

----------


## achilles

so , is it good city ?

----------


## detail

I think it must be a usual Siberian city: a historical center with monuments and, maybe, something of an ancient fort, some imperial stone buildings (like this), a church maybe, and beyond the center - many identical "khruschevkas" (this picture shows the principle).

----------


## laxxy

> I think it must be a usual Siberian city: a historical center with monuments and, maybe, something of an ancient fort, some imperial stone buildings (like this), a church maybe, and beyond the center - many identical "khruschevkas" (this picture shows the principle).

 hey, only one building there is a "khruschevka"  ::  although you are probably right.

----------


## Lampada

Some photos: http://www.blog45.ru/2005/11/04/vot_esz ... oroda.html  http://forum.city45.ru/index.php?act=At ... ost&id=144  http://forum.city45.ru/index.php?act=At ... ost&id=160  http://forum.city45.ru/index.php?act=At ... ost&id=335  http://forum.city45.ru/index.php?act=At ... ost&id=336  http://forum.city45.ru/index.php?act=At ... ost&id=337  http://forum.city45.ru/index.php?act=At ... ost&id=338  http://www.blog45.ru/category/photo_of_kurgan/page/2/  http://forum.city45.ru/index.php?act=At ... ost&id=339

----------


## detail

> hey, only one building there is a "khruschevka"  although you are probably right.

 Yes, to be exact, others (except the house in the center) are brezhnevkas  ::

----------


## achilles

thanks all of you..... 
thanks for photos.... 
it seem to be nice city.

----------

